# Gaggia Baby



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

i`ve owned my machine for over 6 years but its been used literally a handful of times. Its been cooped up in the shed. i took it out a few weeks ago and wouldnt work properly due to solenoid blockage and scale issues in the boiler. ive rebuilt it by getting a new solenoid from mark at gaggia service, and removed the boiler and cleaned it out and descaled it. im just waiting for the replacement thermosta as I managed to snap the thread so new 107 theromstat on way to me.

ive got to know the internals and looking at any other upgrades that I can do myself. ive read aboout the Rancilio Silvia wand which i will do in the future, and read about the OPV mod.

mines has the plastic white fitting from the pump.

what is actually needed for this mod? wheres the best place to purchase the bits? can i buy the stuff as a kit etc?

once i have this started i want to learn the art of making a nice coffee and ESpresso







!!!

any off the shelf coffee already grinded worth getting? as i dont have a grinder? id liek to get the basics right first and not dive it too much.

any help and advice is appreciated?

Mohammad


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Does the baby have a different boiler to the classic, meaning you can just bolt on an OPV?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Scratch that, a quick google tells me its the same boiler.

I actually have an OPV from a classic in the loft i think, was going to add it to a different machine, but never got round to it.

p.s Its ESpresso.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Mohammad. Not sure the Baby Classic has an adjustable OPV like the Classic. That said, think it's possible to install one. Have a look at *this* .

You can borrow a portafilter with manometer via the forum - there's one or two that are passed around by forum members.

As for shelf coffee, you would be well advised saving up to get a decent grinder - look for a used one on the forum for sale thread to get the best out of your machine.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

oops the quick typing.

do you just have the valve? would i need anything else with it? if you looking to sell and it fits the baby let me know how much pls?



froggystyle said:


> Scratch that, a quick google tells me its the same boiler.
> 
> I actually have an OPV from a classic in the loft i think, was going to add it to a different machine, but never got round to it.
> 
> p.s Its ESpresso.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

this is the boiler I have.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The OPV fits where that orange pipe is on the 2nd photo, behind there is two holes and the opv just bolts straight in.

You then have to make some changes to the pipe work, i think using silicone tubing...

I cant remember how much i paid for it now, but i think if you make a donation of say £10 to the forum then i will arrange postage.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

any chance you can post a picture of it please? is it already set at 9 bar.



froggystyle said:


> The OPV fits where that orange pipe is on the 2nd photo, behind there is two holes and the opv just bolts straight in.
> 
> You then have to make some changes to the pipe work, i think using silicone tubing...
> 
> I cant remember how much i paid for it now, but i think if you make a donation of say £10 to the forum then i will arrange postage.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

how does it bolt on?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

itn said:


> any chance you can post a picture of it please? is it already set at 9 bar.


Its at home in the loft, i am at work.

Just google classic opv valve, its the brass one.

You'll see the two bolt holes on it with one hole in the center, if you look at your 2nd picture you can see where it fits, by use of two bolts.

No idea what the pressure is, but you can adjust very easily.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

the mods you can buy on ebay and one your selling is a cylinder shape. how does it fit next to the solenoid. if i remove the orange tubing does it just fit on top or do I need to buy a fitment so it fits? im sorry if i sound dumb.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machinemods/569026


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Is the OPV still available? how can we arrange for this to be passed on to me with me making a donation?

mohammad



froggystyle said:


> Scratch that, a quick google tells me its the same boiler.
> 
> I actually have an OPV from a classic in the loft i think, was going to add it to a different machine, but never got round to it.
> 
> p.s Its ESpresso.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

itn said:


> how can we arrange for this to be passed on to me with me making a donation?
> 
> mohammad


You want it for free you mean?


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

no im more than happy to make a £10 donation, if you can arrange delivery as per your earlier post.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ahh sorry i misread your post.

PM me your details, when a mod confirms the donation has been made i will post it to you.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Donation paid if a mod can check this please and confirm.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

any updates on this please? can any mods help?


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Can a mod check up on this please?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe it needs Glenn to check the donation, once confirmed i can post the item.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

How can I get him to check this please?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe he is away on holiday.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

To avoid delays as would like the OPV, I've posted a screen shot of the confirmation of payment. I'm sure Glenn will confirm the payment once he's back from his holidays.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That will do. ill get it out in the post tomorrow.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks buddy appreciate it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

think you may want to take that photo down now, its got a phone number on it.

Also, read some of your mails man, 3341 unread!?


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Glens number oops, updated.. Will read the mails soon lol


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Update really:

ive had a good play around with the internals of my Gaggia baby and managed to get the OPV pressure down to the magic 10 bar. Its a plastic OPV with a brass 10mm nut which does need to be turned/loosed by 2.5 circles. which leave it very loose. you can use threadlocker to keep it fixed at your desired setting. mines was 14 bar from factory. i used some epoxy putty to keep it in place and touchwood so far its solid and pressure is fixed at 10 bar.

see my video links, i hope this helps some with a baby gagia 06 with their modification.


----------

